# Do you look young for your age?



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I look really young for my age and it bugs me. I act young for my age too. I think I come across like a kid or something. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

yeah, I think I come across like a kid sometimes, cuz of the shyness, and social awkwardness


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah me too
I think if I was 18 right now, I would be at the right level.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm the opposite... I look old for my age :lol

It's great at State Fairs and stuff cuz I go to the Guess Your Age booth and I always win something 

-Ryan


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd had people assume I'm a high schooler before.

I should probably go back to HS undercover and bust some young jerk's ***. :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I look very young. I still probably look like I could be in high school...


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

I do! I'm almost 21 and people still think im 15, 16, whatever. 

The other day I was walking home from school and some lady I passed asked out old I was. When I told her, she said if it weren't for my "figure" she would think I was 13.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

When I was graduating from high school, some people would still mistake me for a freshmen. I'm 24 at the moment, but still look like I'm under 21. Even if I grow out my facial hair I still get carded at a casino.


----------



## dawn416 (Mar 28, 2006)

I've always looked young for my age. I remember being 23 or 24 and was carded at blockbuster for renting a rated R movie. Boy was that embarrassing. Even now people think I'm about 24 or 25 and I'm 31.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nope. I'm 24 and I look, er, older. Smoking for a decade+ will do that to ya. :cig


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

23 and still get asked what high school I go to :lol Gets kinda annoying cuz a lot of folks treat me like I'm some incompetent teenager just cuz I look young.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

A lot of people ask if I am under 18. I look young and I suppose my body language makes me appear younger. My nervousness can make me look like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I look like Shirley Temple with big boobs.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I look like I'm 15 when, and if, I shave.

So I don't shave.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm 16 and I look like I'm in middle school. >.<


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I havent gotten any drastic responses, but most people say I look a bit older than 20... probably around 24-25 :cig


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, being 18, i think it's safe to say that yes i look young, usually people talk to me as if i'm a little girl though, so i think people could think i was still in highschool at least, otherwise i think i look pretty mature in a good way.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I look young for my age even with make-up on. When i'm at home clad in a huge hoodie and my hair in its classic messy bun state lol I look like i'm in middle school. I'm 20 and people think i'm 14 no kidding :fall Whats wrose is I have no "figure" I shop at the girls department sometimes when all else fails. I went to my mom's school and I got yelled at "GO TO CLASS!!' wtf!!! I was 17 at the time and some lady is telling me to go to class when I was in high school.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Most people assume I'm older than I actually am. I've been told that I look older than my brother (Who's four years older than me)


----------



## Ashley102877 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm turning 18 this month and I look like im around 14 or 15, it really sucks. I think if I looked older, I'd have more confidence. I think if I gained some weight it might help, but gaining weight for me is soo hard to do and when i do gain alittle, I lose it right away.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Yes, I look younger than I am. I'm 27, but most people assume I'm between 18 and 23.

It doesn't bother me though._


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

I used to, but not so much anymore. :troll


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I've been told a few times that I look younger than my age, maybe three or four years. It doesn't bother me. I don't think there's much difference between 21 and 24 anyway. Maybe I've been compensated in the cosmic dice-game by having a voice that sounds more maturer. I answered a call a few days ago from my sister's boss and got mistaken for her dad; she's only 5 years younger than me.


----------



## Nym (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm 20, but apparently look about 15 or 16. Whenever I've complained about it, my mum points out I'll be grateful for looking young when I'm 50. That's not much comfort right now, though...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

People keep telling me i look a lot younger than 32. It's good i guess


----------



## myss_anthrope (May 3, 2006)

I know at the liquor stores in Ontario (where I live) they're supposed to card someone if they look under 25, I'm 20, and I never get carded... so I guess I look much older, lol. That'll be really bad when I get older, but for now it cuts down on annoyance when I want a bottle of wine. :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

people are always mistaking me for a high school student and i just turned 23. dont really know why but i think the way i act and appear have something to do with it.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Some people who only see my height tell me I look older -- someone even went so far as to tell me I looked 34. Hm. Don't think so.

Those who actually look at my face and demeanor claim I look like I'm still in high school. It's funny, because my brother's 14 and he's often mistaken as my OLDER brother (or, freakier still, my boyfriend. Yikes). That's mostly because he's 6'2"...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm going to be 26 next month and I could probably pass for a high school senior.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah, I look and sound 14, i'm 20.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

people thought i was in my 20's ever since i was 15


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Solo said:


> I look really young for my age and it bugs me. I act young for my age too. I think I come across like a kid or something. Can anyone relate?


I look old come off personality wise as old and mature but get me into a real social situation and I come off as being a young person who needs to develop social skills.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I get 15 most of the time when I'm almost 20


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Noca said:


> I get 15 most of the time when I'm almost 20


We're opposites. People think I'm like 5 years older than I am.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

i'm 20 and people tend to think i'm 15


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

ya i look way to young, i think i could easily pass for a 15 year old :x


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

all the time. People say I look, sound & act younger than i am...but mostly i think its cuz of the way I act...I just dont give off "adult" vibes...


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Me too. We took pictures last weekend and my friend was looking at them, she started laughing and said I looked 16 in one of them. :duck


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

[/quote] I look old come off personality wise as old and mature but get me into a real social situation and I come off as being a young person who needs to develop social skills.[/quote]

That's exactly what i go through... at my neice's birthday party, people thought i was the older sister and my brother was younger... i was 15 at the time, and he was 23.... :con


----------



## Ala (May 3, 2005)

ive always looked 5ish years older than i am.. i hate it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Someone once told me they thought I was 14. :um


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

I got carded until I turned 30. I was stopped by the police while I was out walking one morning for being truant from school (I was 23 at the time). I never worried about it because I figure when I'm 60 I'll only look 40.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i think so. i know that i used to.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to look a lot younger than I was. Hopefully I still do, as it's becoming a good thing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 33 and look 33.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm 25 but look no older than 18 or 19. I've probably achieved less in life than most 15 year olds, so maybe I should just lie about my age from now on. Maybe even get a fake ID to pass myself off as YOUNGER. There's a first. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Null said:


> I'm 25 but look no older than 18 or 19.


Maybe you'll get lucky and your hair will start to fall out, giving you a more mature look. That's about the age it started for me.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I have permanent dark circles under my eyes


I have those too. The weird thing is that they supposedly make someone look older, yet in my case I still look much, much younger than my age.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I look 14 or 15, but I'm really 20.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

I'm 30 and hope I don't look it. One place will card me arguing that I couldn't be 30 (unless he was flirting) and the next place won't. I will be very sad the day that I stop getting carded altogether!

Actually I was 25 and got carded for an r rated movie! I thought that I looked young, but please! :lol


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

well this cousin of mine said i look like 15 and at school they think i'm 18 when I tell people my real age 21 (soon to be 22 :um ) They get all schocked. heh


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

I look like older than 18 but I only 15.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Most people usually say i look about 16 or 17 or something... and i'm nearly 21. I guess it's a good thing if i still look younger when i'm older


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to look young for my age, but now I actually look my age (or even older) cuz of my current haircut.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

People usually think I'm younger than I am. At the start of this year, just before I turned 19 I even had a doctor say he thought I was 13!! But recently someone in my class at college thought I was about 20 something. That's not too bad, she said I seemed more mature for my age compared to all the older teens she knows.

Little kids always thought I was older than my sister (she's only 20 months older than me), but people my age or older have generally thought I was younger than I am.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> Little kids always thought I was older than my sister (she's only 20 months older than me), but people my age or older have generally thought I was younger than I am.


That's weird. I wonder if there's something really different about how children register ages. I say this because I used to collect G.I. Joes, and I still have paper from when I was 8 in which I wrote down each figure's name, his military rank, and what age I guessed he was. I discovered it while digging through some old boxes two years ago, and I was surprised by how several of the ages I gave them seemed completely nonsensical. I can't see any pattern though that might explain my reasoning then.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

At least you'll hopefully look youthful when you're older! That's got to be a big plus!


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

People are shocked at my age, they think I am younger than that, people have guessed that I am between 16-20, and when I reveal my age they are shocked and they ask me to show some identification. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Swiftwind said:


> At least you'll hopefully look youthful when you're older! That's got to be a big plus!


I'll probably look like a wrinkly fetus when I'm 70.

The older I get, the younger I look. When I was 15, I looked 15. Now I'm 20 and I look.. 15!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I look very young for my age. I've been twice confused for being in high school and I'm going to be a senior in college next year :lol

Today for example, I was at my brother's senior recognition ceremony at church and this old lady who was talking to my mom asked what I'm going to be next year and I said that I would be a senior. She thought I meant senior in high school :rofl


----------



## prov (May 15, 2006)

yeah I do, I'm 23 and still only need to shave once a week. maybe. It's a shame, cause I know I'd look great with a porn moustache


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I was eating lunch with my "employees" and some other guy that works in the store that I don't know and he thought I was younger than the other girl I work with, who is 14. It is probably because of my extremely awkward posture which hasn't gone away, my shyness (since that girl who is fourteen talks a helluva lot) and that I am pretty short (5'1"). 

It's weird I never really considered myself as looking younger than 16-17 (I just turned 17).


----------



## R34 (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm 28 but someone thought i was 19 recently. 
A couple of months ago, i was asked if i went to the nearby high school.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

R34 said:


> I'm 28 but someone thought i was 19 recently.
> A couple of months ago, i was asked if i went to the nearby high school.


I could see that happening to me. In fact, a few years ago I was working at a summer job after my first year of university. Another university student was there and she asked me, point blank, "what high school do you go to?". That was awful. The weird thing is that now I still look exactly the same.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had people think that I'm as young as a junior high student and as old as 20 (i'm 17, junior in HS). I think alot of it has to do with how you present yourself. I notice if I wear decent clothes, be clean cut, stand up straight, and appear confident I am often assumed to be at or older than my age. On the other hand, if I slouch (which i tend to do alot), wear "younger" clothing, appear unconfident, and have a "younger" hairstyle, I can easily look as young as a middle schooler.


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

i think i have it worse....i look too young and i hate it....


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

ShyLight said:


> well this cousin of mine said i look like 15 and at school they think i'm 18 when I tell people my real age 21 (soon to be 22 :um ) They get all schocked. heh


lol yeah, if people outside of college don't know you they'll think you're very young and if you're at college they'll think your 17 and 18....oh well.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I'm 29, and most people seem to think I'm about 19. It's funny sometimes. Just a couple of months ago, I got carded just buying a drink at the pub. Mind you, this was in England...I only needed to be 18. That actually made me feel pretty good. :lol 

Most of the time, though, I don't really appreciate it because it just reminds me that no one will ever take me seriously. I look like a kid, so I'll always be treated as one. This can be especially annoying at work...I don't like people assuming that I'm incompetent just because I look young. And as someone else mentioned earlier, being small doesn't help either. I'm only 5 feet tall, I'm shy, I look young........makes it a bit difficult to assert oneself, I'm afraid.


----------



## timoct (Nov 28, 2003)

I look fat for my age


----------



## IFearScrutiny (May 26, 2006)

*do you look young for your age?*

I've been told I look like I'm in my 20s or 30s, though I'm in my 40s. My parents were told the same thing each regarding themselves, so maybe it's genetic. I realize a lot of it is lifestyle. The only thing I can think of that I have going for me lifestyle-wise is the fact that I am a non-smoker. Not that I NEVER smoked. But the amount I smoked was very little and rare: once at age 11 (just to try it) I smoked the whole pack and got sick and never touched them again until teenage. Then age 18, smoked maybe for 2-3 months? I forget - mostly low amounts like 6 or 7. Then didn't smoke again until I believe 1995 for about 2 weeks, same amounts as in age 18. Had 1 with a friend in 1996 and as far as I can remember, I haven't touched a cigarette since. Sorry I'm so longwinded!!! :lol

Re: weight (as per above poster), I am classified as "overweight" at 145 pounds (my height is about 5 foot 4), but I'm such a cream puff when I look in the mirror that I think I look about 170 - mostly fat, hardly any muscle.

Take care everyone!


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

i guess i look younger my age..i remember the day of my high school graduation and im with my parents, my dad's friend asked him if i'm going to attend grade school graduation and it does offend me in a way lolz.. and months ago i accompany my sister to a beauty salon coz she have to go to prom and one of the beauticians there told me im next coz she thought that im the one attending the prom instead of my sister whose 15 and im 20...and now that im in college i really benefit from looking younger coz my classmates wouldn't notice that im 4 years older than them.. :banana


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Solo said:


> I look really young for my age and it bugs me. I act young for my age too. I think I come across like a kid or something. Can anyone relate?


I can relate, people dont believe me, when they find out how old I am, they always think I am like 10 years younger than I am.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*No, I look...*

...old, but I act young.

Star :kma


----------



## myheartsdesire (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm 20 and I look like I'm about 14! When I was 17 I got carded at a PG-13 movie and my best friend's little sister was 12 and they never said a word! :mum 

It's been a bit of a pain. I feel like when I'm driving and I see a cop, he wants to pull me over because I don't look old enough to drive.


----------



## perfect neurotic (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm 35 and still can't purchase alcohol or beer without my license even if I have my two teens with me. One woman said, "How do I know you're their mom, you could be the babysitter!" I think it's nice though.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Last Halloween I was handing out candy in my front yard and one of the mothers tells me "why aren't you trick o treating!! like the rest of the girls in your class" (meaning the local middle school!) :fall yea um i'm 19. second year college student :lol she looked at me and said "you're so lucky to look this young !!!" haha...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a loaded question for me... when I was in my teens, I looked older than I really was. In my 20s, I pretty much looked my age. In my 30s, I was taken many times for being in my early 20s. Now that I'm in my 40s, on a good day, I look my age... bad day, I look 10 years older :um


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> "you're so lucky to look this young !!!"


I've gotten that a few times. I don't know...it certainly has its drawbacks. Sure, I imagine if you're like 42, then looking like you're 31 is probably a good thing. If you're 25 and look 16, that's something else entirely.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Since i was about 14 typically everyone always thought i looked 3-6 years younger than i really am.

i always thought it was because i slept a lot.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I still get called sweetheart and sweetie by some people who serve me at shops - this makes me think i come across younger than i look. I mean is it the normal practice to be calling a 27 year old woman that ? Maybe it is for some people ??


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

starblob said:


> I still get called sweetheart and sweetie by some people who serve me at shops - this makes me think i come across younger than i look. I mean is it the normal practice to be calling a 27 year old woman that ? Maybe it is for some people ??


I get the same...and I hate it. I try not to feel offended by it, but it really is condescending.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

People can never seem to guess how old I am. Some think I'm over 30, some think I'm under 25. I still get carded for alcohol sometimes (I'll be 27 this Friday).


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

starblob said:


> I still get called sweetheart and sweetie by some people who serve me at shops - this makes me think i come across younger than i look. I mean is it the normal practice to be calling a 27 year old woman that ? Maybe it is for some people ??


People do that to me. I can't even count the number of times I've been called darling, sweetie, sweetheart, baby girl, shorty, etc by clerks at stores. I don't know if everyone gets that sort of treatment, or if it's just because I look young. It probably doesn't help that I'm short.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I can't even count the number of times I've been called darling, sweetie, sweetheart, baby girl, *shorty*, etc by clerks at stores. I don't know if everyone gets that sort of treatment, or if it's just because I look young. It probably doesn't help that I'm short.


What I really hate now is when someone calls me a hobbit. :mum


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

yeah, the school crossing guard sometimes follows me across the street....people think I'm way younger...elementry or high school....i hate it sooooo much.


----------



## jms42 (May 15, 2006)

Yep. I'm 19 but I could pass for 13 or maybe a little older.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

People say I look younger than I really am...but I'm glad. I dont want to look old. I wish I could look like a teenager forever.


----------



## ivorycoast (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm 29 and I still ocasionally get asked for ID when I go to the liquor/beer store, puts me in a good mood for the rest of the day. Legal age to buy liquor where i live is 19.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

me too, i look young for my age. it used to bother me but the older i get the more i like it.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Yea, I get asked "if I'm in high school yet" a lot. Also I get allergy shots and you have to be with a parent if you're under 16. I constantly get asked where my mom is every week. Oh well, I'll appreciate it some day.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

At work customers always think I'm in university. I love it. I'm like "Nah, grade eleven" and they're like "Really??" ^-^


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Twenty-one and people always think I'm seventeen at first sight.

Once I answered the door and the guy asked if me my mother was home. Sometimes when I travel back and forth to college/work on the train, people ask me what grade I'm in. :wtf


----------



## caprice (Oct 29, 2005)

I look at least 5 years younger than I really am, I could easily pass for 16 or so.

One time I got pulled over by the police while driving. They actually drove past in the other direction, and when they saw me in the car they did a u-turn and drove at about twice the speed limit to catch up.

They had this smug look on their face when they asked for my licence, like they were expecting me not to have one because I was too young. They were a bit dissapointed when I pulled it out and handed it over.


----------



## RealityBytes (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't act young for my age but I do look young. I am 25 but look about 19-20. Everytime someone finds out my age they tell me I look like I just graduated high school. LOL.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm over 30 by a "Few" years, and on the rare occassion I buy beer, I'm carded, I get carded for smokes if I buy them for my mom, and I love every minute of it;-)


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I look 18-19


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

caprice said:


> They had this smug look on their face when they asked for my licence, like they were expecting me not to have one because I was too young. They were a bit dissapointed when I pulled it out and handed it over.


 :lol


----------



## fallenstar (Jun 9, 2006)

i have always looked younger than my age. a few years ago i was even carded when buying a cd with explicit lyrics! also, i have always been able to relate better to people who are younger as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have no idea. When I was younger, people would consistently put me at two years younger than I was. My dad went through about a ten year period where he didn't age at all. I hope I will have that (and still have my hair!).


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i look like a person. like me or don't =/


----------



## [insert_name_here] (May 26, 2006)

People seem to have a tendency to think I'm in my early 20s or even late teens. Just this year, I actually got carded for a videogame... I don't mind...hehe


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

at work, this chick asked me if I was 19 yet--and I'm 26!! :lol


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, people tell me so. I'm 22 but people say I'm anywhere from 17-19.

I think I've visibly aged a lot this past year, though. Working full time and going to school will do that to you!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes though some people around my age say I look 17. I'm 18, but some people think I look 15 or 16 especially the adults. I'm not very short that's why (5'5") and I sort of have a figure too so yeah, but I do get I look younger than my age. I look way younger when you compare me to my friends though and some of them are a year older than me. They'd probably look 19 and I'll look like a 16 year old. When I was 15 some guy thought I was in 6th grade.


----------



## scarlett (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm 34 and people think i'm 23-24................

i get that sweetie thing all the time too drella and it sucks.......especially "honey"......i was at blimpie's a few weeks back and what looked to be a 19-21 year old girl called me "dear" :wtf 
it's been going on my whole life
i should be used to it

scarlett


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah people think I'm younger than I am. I tell them I'm in my 3rd year of university, they're all so surprised, they think I'm still in high school!

It's prolly because I don't wear make-up. So it's basically my pale face with tiny eyes because of my glasses. But I wear the same clothes as other people in university though!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've come to the conclusion that 99% of the population believes they look younger than their age.


----------



## magika (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah people think im younger than what i am. i dont drink or smoke so i guess thats why.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I always used to look older than my age. Then once I became a senior (in highschool) everyone thought I was younger (apparently I didn't have the "senior attitude"). Now, people usually think I'm older because of how I act (I've always been mature for my age in some ways), but I don't think it has anything to do with how I look.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I was recently mistaken for 22 by a guy of that age. Of course, this kind of thing happens to me all of the time, and I LOVE IT!!!!! :banana :yay :kma :boogie


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I will be THIRTY EIGHT on Halloween and I was carded for alcohol as recently as six months ago. I dont think I can pull off anything younger than very late twenties, and then only on a really good day. People always take me for much younger than I am. Pretty cool for an old chick like me


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

obviously i look younger than my 29 years.

but im a big fan of the leisurely lifestyle.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

People assume I'm older than I really am. Someone once thought I was older than my brother who has five years over me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

scarlett said:


> i'm 34 and people think i'm 23-24................
> 
> i get that sweetie thing all the time too drella and it sucks.......especially "honey"......i was at blimpie's a few weeks back and what looked to be a 19-21 year old girl called me "dear" :wtf
> it's been going on my whole life
> ...


People are starting to call me "ma'am." :hide

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Kelly, "ma'am" really isn't so bad... sometimes I call my female friends (most of whom are 20-21) "lady"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I call and young women "ladies".
Hypatia is younger than me, so that qualifies!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Lady is better than ma'am.

Although, I can assure you both, I am no lady! :b

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## naoko (Oct 5, 2006)

Someone asked me how old I was a few days ago and I was like reluctant to say it because people are always so surprised. I'm 29 and people think I'm like a first year student at school. Even when I was 20 people would be surprised, thinking I was 18 or younger. It is strange to me that I'm 29 though. I feel like I spent like at least seven years in a coma or something, that would help explain how I am this old, to myself, lol.


----------

